# LOOKING FOR Hugh MacLean



## redreet (Sep 7, 2015)

Back in September 2015 I posted a question about a fire on board a ship in Liverpool docks in 1920, that involved my uncle. 
Hugh MacLean very kindly gave me some very valuable information.

The ship was the ss HUANCHACO and was undertaking repairs in Langton Dock. My uncle, WILLIAM EVANS, was one of three survivors
brought up from the fire below.

My cousin, William's son, would like to have a chat with Hugh about this incident and I'm hoping this message will reach Hugh in order
for me to put them in contact with each other.

Fingers are crossed!

Redreet


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning, I have sent you a private conversation.
Regards
Hugh


----------

